# My dog is breaking out of his crate.



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

He doesn't dislike or have a problem with the crate, it's more of an anxiety problem, or so I think. He shakes and shivers and gets terrified when in a car and from storms/fireworks.

He's busted out twice now, both when a storm rolled through, hurting himself (not bad...yet) both times. Other than when we go out to the store or something, he's only in the crate for once or twice a week when both my wife and I are at work.

I know of stronger crates (currently have the wired frame crate), but I also read that if they want to get out, they're going to get out, and I don't want him hurting himself worse because it's harder for him to get out of the crate. We don't leave him out of the crate because he still enjoys destroying everything when we're not around.

He's on his 5th week of anxiety medication (we tried everything else before getting to this point, but nothing was helping...and so far neither are the meds.)

Any ideas, thoughts, suggestions...anything would help. (This is for my half gsd/pit)


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Wire crates will not hold a dog that wants to get out.

Plastic crates ("carriers") are better, but can still be broken by a determined dog.

There are lots of sturdy aluminum crates out there that he will NOT break out of. Depending on his size, a GunnerKennel may work (that'd be my choice).

Have you tried working on conditioning him to loud sounds to address the root of the issue? That would certainly be my choice instead of anxiety medication (although some extreme-case dogs really do need the meds).


----------



## Tigerbite (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, we've tried conditioning, and quite a few other things. He actually got a hold of his thunder jacket and was able to rip it off. Then he went on to eat it. Talked to the vet for months, trying different things. Finally came down to medication, which like I said...doesn't seem to be helping either.

That GunnerKennel sure does look nice. There's no way I could afford a $700 on a dog crate right now though. :/


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Have you tried rescue remedy? No experience with it myself, but have seen others mention it. There may be other herbal/homeopathic(?) to check into if you haven't already.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

They sell these on Amazon as plug ins and on collars. If you use the t indoors, you need to be able to close off the room so it doesn't get diluted. There are also different types of calming pills

D.A.P. - Dog Appeasing Pheromone


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I used D.A.P. plug in with my boy when he first came home to me (a little under 1 yr. of age) for separation anxiety and it really worked well. I plugged it into the outlet near his bed (don't use a crate) in my bedroom and after finishing the original plug in plus one replacement the anxiety was over. Never needed to buy another replacement.

Maybe worth a try? I bought it at Petsmart. My vet had recommended trying it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Tigerbite said:


> Yeah, we've tried conditioning, and quite a few other things. He actually got a hold of his thunder jacket and was able to rip it off. Then he went on to eat it. Talked to the vet for months, trying different things. Finally came down to medication, which like I said...doesn't seem to be helping either.
> 
> That GunnerKennel sure does look nice. There's no way I could afford a $700 on a dog crate right now though. :/


My one dog is an escape artist--none of the plug ins, collars, or even the thundershirt worked. He did shred his thundershirt. He figured out how to flip the crate to get the door open.

I finally got this crate IMPACT CASE AND CONTAINER X-Large Collapsible Dog Crate, 40" Length, 22" Width, 27" Height - Dog Crates - 24Z169|223427CDC - Grainger Industrial Supply 

I paid like $600.00 for it. I wasn't counting on spending that money on a crate, but think of it this way--if the dog destroys three regular crates you already spent more.

I'm very happy with this crate. Its solid and roomy for mine and he can't flip it, escape from it or get his head stuck like he has done in the past with the wire crates.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Just a thought, but you can get an actual kennel for less than those expensive crates. There is a welded wire one @ TSC for around 300. I don't know if you have room for something like that in your house. For a litte more you can order a 4x4 or 4x8.

I built chain link kennels in my basement for boarder dogs, and I put my own puppy in there when I am not home because it is so much more comfortable for him than a crate. He is a big boy. He has a Primo Pad and a Kuranda cot to keep him off concrete but neither lends itself well to chewing or destruction.

Anyway, a couple of distressed boarders chewed the chain link and prompted me to upgrade to a Lucky Dog welded wire kennel. So far no one has been able to challenge it, even the 10 month GSD who nearly chewed out of my chain link kennel.

My kennels are all 6' high and so far, knock on wood, nobody has tried to climb out.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Some kennels you can get free shipping to a store (walmart, ect)


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> Just a thought, but you can get an actual kennel for less than those expensive crates. There is a welded wire one @ TSC for around 300. I don't know if you have room for something like that in your house. For a litte more you can order a 4x4 or 4x8.
> 
> I built chain link kennels in my basement for boarder dogs, and I put my own puppy in there when I am not home because it is so much more comfortable for him than a crate. He is a big boy. He has a Primo Pad and a Kuranda cot to keep him off concrete but neither lends itself well to chewing or destruction.
> 
> ...


I thought about the taller indoor kennel, but mine is a jumper.

The dog in question here is 1/2 gsd and 1/2 pit? Pit bulls are know to climb those kennels, they don't jump, they literally climb and I'm not sure that would work for this dog either. 

Funny story...we had a pit that boarded with us at the vet clinic. We walked in to an horrendous smell. The dog had climbed out of the kennel and got into all the dog food..Then he got sick, all over the place


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I know I have somewhere seen a wire roof forsome brand of kennels, called predator protection, or something.

Happy to say never had a climber....the pit, the pit-husky mix, nobody has climbed. Someone probably will now that I typed that. 

I also do have baby cams on all the kennels so I can see what is going on down there if I have a new dog. The GSD who nearly chewed out, I had a medical emergency and had to dash off to the vet with my old dog with cancer. He did that while I was gone. 

I have had a few distressed dogs give their best shot to that Lucky Dog kennel and no one can crack it. I should also say my husband reinforced it by screwing it into the concrete and putting a 2x4 across the top so that if they slam the weakest side it doesn't give. After the other incident I knew I needed somewhere I could put a dog who really wanted out so I didn't have to worry. So far, it has done the job


----------

